# Are there any beautiful lolcows?



## CrippleThreat (Apr 11, 2021)

Every time I venture into the Beauty Parlor, I end up gagging. Does this site have any good looking roflbovine or am I out of luck?


----------



## Alexander Thaut (Apr 11, 2021)

joshua conner moon and christine weston chandler


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Apr 11, 2021)

This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Apr 11, 2021)

Spoiler: NSFW







				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.
			




Be warned, you have to fight null in Knoxville to get the courting rights.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Apr 11, 2021)

I wouldn't say "beautiful", but I wouldn't say Pokimane is remotely bad looking either.
_She's still a fake drama whore though._


----------



## OJ Simpson (Apr 11, 2021)

No.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Apr 11, 2021)

Onision is pretty good-looking IMO


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Apr 11, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> I wouldn't say "beautiful", but I wouldn't say Pokimane is remotely bad looking either.
> _She's still a fake drama whore though._


Fapfapfap


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Apr 11, 2021)

Well, Alinity isn't bad looking, but that's why she is a thot and a drama-whore.


----------



## JamusActimus (Apr 11, 2021)

The supreme gentleman is good looking


----------



## ClownBrew (Apr 11, 2021)

Rachel Dolezal


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Apr 11, 2021)

OP give it some time until people start creating lots of OnlyFans lolcow threads.  You'll have a better answer then, especially if you're into eThots.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Apr 11, 2021)

Spoiler


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Apr 11, 2021)

Well, not anymore, but it's never too late to tell him.


----------



## Knyttet (Apr 11, 2021)

I don't know about beautiful, but I would definitely have sex with June.






						shoe0nhead / June Lapine/Laporta & Armoured Skeptic / Gregory "Greg" Fluhrer
					

She tard rages about feminism and stuff what a lolcow.  edit ; also @2odastream is a thot




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## biggest big boy (Apr 11, 2021)

josh started this thread on a burner to honeypot and purge simps


----------



## Kitten Kalamity (Apr 11, 2021)

Knyttet said:


> I don't know about beaituful, but I would definitely have sex with June.


Would you really want to risk the awkwardness of her wig falling off mid cum?


----------



## mitzi (Apr 11, 2021)

Knyttet said:


> I don't know about beaituful, but I would definitely have sex with June.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are You Sure About That.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Apr 11, 2021)

Schmoochers said:


> Are You Sure About That.


What would she call "her precious"?


----------



## Thumb Butler (Apr 11, 2021)

Boogie is stunning.


----------



## CrippleThreat (Apr 11, 2021)

Every time I venture into the Beauty Parlor, I end up gagging. Does this site have any good looking roflbovine or am I out of luck?


----------



## Neil (Apr 11, 2021)

tara strong is fuckable


----------



## Lowlife Adventures (Apr 11, 2021)

Lindsay Ellis is attractive in a weird, girl-next-door, kinda way.


----------



## GhostButt (Apr 11, 2021)

Isn't that just describing celebrities?

They even have their own farms with the tabloids.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Apr 11, 2021)

Knyttet said:


> I don't know about beaituful, but I would definitely have sex with June.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you hate June's politics you can just like her clone, Kiwisunset


----------



## Duke Nukem (Apr 11, 2021)

Quantum Diabetes said:


> FapfapfapView attachment 2077937View attachment 2077939


All Twitch thots are lolcow adjacent, if nothing else.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm not a simp, but it's undeniable that Nigri is good-looking.






						Jessica Nigri
					

[Mod Edit: Top bit of info is from the original thread OP, a guest going by "KALLY"] I couldn't find a thread for the cosplay queen herself.  Claims her tits are 100% natural despite obvious implants. Makes $50,000 a month on patreon by selling soft-core porn type photos but hates on the porn...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## TheRetardKing (Apr 11, 2021)

no


----------



## stares at error messages (Apr 11, 2021)

CrippleThreat said:


> Every time I venture into the Beauty Parlor, I end up gagging. Does this site have any good looking roflbovine or am I out of luck?


I think so, part of them being lolcows is that they are too ugly and awful to pass genes on into the future so Evolution in its tarded wisdom makes them completely undesirable.


Quantum Diabetes said:


> This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.


Gross. No. She looks like a photo-shopped because she so thin. Hard pass.


Quantum Diabetes said:


> FapfapfapView attachment 2077937View attachment 2077939


Too fat. I like eating cake not being sucked off by one. Hell no.


JuanButNotForgotten said:


> Well, not anymore, but it's never too late to tell him.
> View attachment 2078265


What a beautiful _god's chosen_ waiting for his special blonde haired and big tit-ed goyim so he can mounter her on his wall like a trophy.


Knyttet said:


> I don't know about beautiful, but I would definitely have sex with June.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this Situation is over.


Neil said:


> tara strong is fuckable


No I don't want to coom to Timmy Turner.


Lowlife Adventures said:


> Lindsay Ellis is attractive in a weird, girl-next-door, kinda way.


She looks like her IRL name is Malissa. Hard pass.


Raging Capybara said:


> I'm not a simp, but it's undeniable that Nigri is good-looking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet she cosplays her tits as witch doctor heads. Pass.


----------



## Mr. A. L. Mao (Apr 11, 2021)

Taylor Nicole Dean used to be really beautiful; I'm a sucker for the black hair, pale skin, blue eyes combo. Unfortunately the shitty tattoos, drug use, lip fillers and billie ellish hair coloring have really wilted the rose 

Also, Lori Cerda was pretty cute back in the day imo, I can see how she got away with her misdeeds for so long. Ironic that she has spent most of her life LARPing as a Japanese aryan ideal only to look more and more undeniably hispanic as the years go by


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Apr 12, 2021)

stares at error messages said:


> What a beautiful _god's chosen_ waiting for his special blonde haired and big tit-ed goyim so he can mounter her on his wall like a trophy.


Alex is NOT jewish!


----------



## stares at error messages (Apr 12, 2021)

JuanButNotForgotten said:


> Alex is NOT jewish!
> View attachment 2080138
> View attachment 2080141


Yeah but people think he's Jewish, so it works. I don't know many Volks who act like wymen farming simps and never giving up the V like YanChan. If memory servers, last year there was a poll on this thread asking if he'd _troon out_ before the kickstarter poll. It's changed now. YanChan is more Jewish then Tommy Tooter. <https://kiwifarms.net/threads/evaxephon-yanderedev-alex-mahan-alexander-stuart-mahan.19311/> Come on I can see some yarmulke curls in that side burn.




<https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/6ltmowpgkd8-jpg.2080141/>



<https://i.warosu.org/data/jp/img/00...uId71xMLIYlrsXw9pql9zH6QlnhQuVof4swzPEy0YpJnz>

_Is it even a question?_

>your post
 bottom images. LOL!


----------



## D_Tractor (Apr 12, 2021)

Jessi Slaughter the moment she turned 18 and before the wheelchair troon phase. There is no other correct answer.


----------

